# What tempature should the water bowl be?



## Cylum (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought my Tegu a catlitter bin for him to use as a soaking tub, and for two weeks he didn't use it (that I saw.) I thought maybe it was too cold at room temperature so I took out the bin and cleaned it and filled it with about 80-85 degree water. I set him in it and he stayed in it relaxed for almost three hours. Now that a few days have passed it's cooled to room temperature again (obviously, lol) but he seems to still enjoy it just fine as he still uses it. I'm just worried it's too cold. I mean, my Colombian tree boa uses his bathing bowl at room temperature while my red eared slider has a water heater. Idk what to do about his bathing tub though, should I heat it or not? Help. @[email protected] 

Also, should he be aloud to soak in his dish for 4+ hours at a time? Of even over night? Cause he doesn't seem to wanna get out. :/


----------



## Oinari (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow that's interesting compared to mine. He will avoid at all costs being set in his water bin in his enclosure, though he'll take a dip or drink from it at his own leisure, never stays in it for long. He stopped dropping fecal solids in his enclosure, and doesn't mind being set in the large tub I use filled with warm water to set him in (But puts up a fight when he realizes I'm about to set him back in his enclosure). I'm about to start shopping for larger enclosures now as his nose to tail length is getting to 1.5+ft. Growing so fast!


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 25, 2013)

Is the humidity high enough in the enclosure (60-80%). Does he have a good hiding spot outside of the water bowl? I don't think a long term soak is the norm for most tegus. If you put the water and the basking light close together, it can boost the humidity.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 25, 2013)

_Some like to soak and some don't, especially when they're shedding. In the meantime check you temps, humidity and gauges to make sure they are working properly those chips look really dry. The water bowl might be the coolest spot with the highest humidity and if the temps are too high there may be some hydration issues. Also like Laura said what hides does it have? The tegu wedging itself under the rock in it's water bowl seems like a security issue. _


----------



## RickyNo (Sep 25, 2013)

Im going to be building a cage here soon im curious as well about the temps. I will have a black and white, do you think the water near the heat lamps will be good to keep the humidy going?


----------

